# 06 X Trail won't start



## Duggski (Nov 16, 2020)

06 X Trail with 2.0 automatic 
It had been running fine other than just dying while idling at a stop. It happened 3 times over the last few months. I went out one morning and it started but was running rough and there was no response from the accelerator pedal so I shut it off. Then it would start but die when I let off the key. Had it scoped and it was giving 2 codes P2122 and P2127. I have checked the wiring connections and changed the pedal sensor. Now it turns over and sounds like it wants to start but does not. I bought a bluetooth scanner and now after resetting the ECU I'm getting 3 different codes P2138, P2123, and P2122. I'm wondering if its the ECU because it never has gone in safe mode. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Check the engine control fuses in the fuse box under the hood. There are 3 fuses. I had a no start recently with multiple codes and this was the problem. The fuse looked fine but when I pulled it out, one leg was corroded off.
Also cam and crank sensors are a common problem.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Duggski said:


> 06 X Trail with 2.0 automatic
> It had been running fine other than just dying while idling at a stop. It happened 3 times over the last few months. I went out one morning and it started but was running rough and there was no response from the accelerator pedal so I shut it off. Then it would start but die when I let off the key. Had it scoped and it was giving 2 codes P2122 and P2127. I have checked the wiring connections and changed the pedal sensor. Now it turns over and sounds like it wants to start but does not. I bought a bluetooth scanner and now after resetting the ECU I'm getting 3 different codes P2138, P2123, and P2122. I'm wondering if its the ECU because it never has gone in safe mode. Any help would be appreciated.


Your original problem is a common problem with random engine shutdowns caused by a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.

Upon getting fault codes P2138, P2123, and P2122, the ECU will go into fail safe mode; but it will not prevent starting the car. After you replace the APP sensor, you'll need to perform the following procedures:
Perform "Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning" .
Perform "Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning" .
Perform "Idle Air Volume Learning" .


----------



## 302831 (Nov 17, 2020)

Have you tried cleaning the throttle body air valve and replace the PVC breather valve? What's the mileage?


----------



## Duggski (Nov 16, 2020)

stevexnyc said:


> Have you tried cleaning the throttle body air valve and replace the PVC breather valve? What's the mileage?


----------



## 302831 (Nov 17, 2020)

Yea


----------

